# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  فیلم آموزش php به زبان فارسی

## ostadsho

مجموعه فیلم های آموزشی php به زبان فارسی:

بخش اول: موضوع : بررسی دستورات pdo و مفهوم دقیق bindparam و bindvalue و بررسی تفاوت های آنها به همراه مثال های متعدد

----------

